# I know it's not a TT, but....



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

...it's my baby!























































Very dark, but nice lines...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice, and awesome back drop with the sun set and fields


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice Mikey saw em on Scoobynet I must get round to taking some pic of mine


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers for the comments, had a great weekend with the weather, been caning it around the Yorkshire Dales for the last couple of days, roads starting to dry up a little and the scenery was top notch!

Filmed a couple of launches in the Impreza too, videod on a K800i, http://www.mikeyb.co.uk/scooby/Scooby_Launch.wmv

BAMTT, get your pics uploaded mate!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Cheers for the comments, had a great weekend with the weather, been caning it around the Yorkshire Dales for the last couple of days, roads starting to dry up a little and the scenery was top notch!
> 
> Filmed a couple of launches in the Impreza too, videod on a K800i, http://www.mikeyb.co.uk/scooby/Scooby_Launch.wmv
> 
> BAMTT, get your pics uploaded mate!


I am fattb on Scoobynet and a few others, will hopefully have my porter cable by the w/e so will post some pics then


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Very dark, but nice lines...


Like the Cayenne on Top Gear last night, there's still too much light in this picture for my liking.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

As a friend of mine always says NO RICE


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Why ? :roll:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Why ? :roll:


Rice = Jap Crap


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BorderFox said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why ? :roll:
> ...


Oh I see you've had a few Jap performance cars then NSX ? Scoob ? EVO ? Skyline ? 350z ? Integra Type R ?


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

I had a similar STi to Mikeyb`s a few years back and they are very quick with very good handling but they are pig ugly and are horrible inside.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

So its only the looks and interior that make them crap then, TBH with the exception of the NSX i don't think any of the Jap cars are that pretty, but then thats not you buy them for

I've had various different German cars in the past 5 years, and bought my Impreza on how it drove, and quite obviously not how it looks although it is starting to grow on me in a slaggy way 

If i had enough loot I'd buy a 911 turbo, but TBH i don't think perfromance/reliabilty and warranty wise much will beat it for Â£20k


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Likewise if I could afford it at the minute I`d have a 911 turbo, but for 20k-ish you`d have an E46 M3, which is a much nicer car than a Scooby and quicker in every way except maybe 0-60.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BorderFox said:


> Likewise if I could afford it at the minute I`d have a 911 turbo, but for 20k-ish you`d have an E46 M3, which is a much nicer car than a Scooby and quicker in every way except maybe 0-60.


For me i needed something @ a year old with no miles and plenty of warranty sadly the M3 dosen't fall into that bracket


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

BorderFox said:


> Likewise if I could afford it at the minute I`d have a 911 turbo, but for 20k-ish you`d have an E46 M3, which is a much nicer car than a Scooby and quicker in every way except maybe 0-60.


Each to their own, and I can tell you that an M3 would get eaten by some of the Impreza's out there and that's not just in the 0-60 times either, try chucking an M3 around a corner with these conditions at the moment, slippery, greasy roads.. Do this at the same speed as an Impreza and I can guarantee that only 1 car will be coming out of the bend...

Impreza's aren't the best handling cars as standard, but they do give you lots and lots of grip, and the 4wd is a true mechanical god-send on roads through the winter. Especially the way I drive! :twisted:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah, but try pulling up anywhere in a Subaru without being embarassed by the look of the thing. Still Ive a spare Balaclava if you want a lend of it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BorderFox said:


> Yeah, but try pulling up anywhere in a Subaru without being embarassed by the look of the thing. Still Ive a spare Balaclava if you want a lend of it.


So what do you drive now?


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

E46 M3 at the minute, but trying to persuade she who knows best that we NEED a 997


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BorderFox said:


> E46 M3 at the minute, but trying to persuade she who knows best that we NEED a 997


And you comment on the street cred of someone else's car? :lol:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

jampott said:


> BorderFox said:
> 
> 
> > E46 M3 at the minute, but trying to persuade she who knows best that we NEED a 997
> ...


That coming from someone with a 350z and an Audi Estate in their sig-pic. You re getting a little off topic here. Scoobys are not in the same league as an M3. They are crap Jap boxes. I had one a few years ago. It was great for a blast round country roads, but not the sort of car you`d want tobe seen in daylight in. I believe they are favoured by ram-raiders.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BorderFox said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BorderFox said:
> ...


A 350z. Lovely car. S4 Avant - beats an M3 hands down. BMW can't even be arsed to make an estate.

The M3 has an image as well, don't you know... it isn't the sort of car that sees much daylight. I believe they are favoured by drug dealers.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

350Z Lovely Car. :lol: Enough said
Audi Estates, you an antique dealer? That why you need the space.
So M3s are driven by drug dealers? In the same way that TTs are driven by hairdressers? I am afraid you are generalising too much. But no matter what way you look at it a Scooby is still a Rice-Wagon.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BorderFox said:


> 350Z Lovely Car. :lol: Enough said
> Audi Estates, you an antique dealer? That why you need the space.
> So M3s are driven by drug dealers? In the same way that TTs are driven by hairdressers? I am afraid you are generalising too much. But no matter what way you look at it a Scooby is still a Rice-Wagon.


Yup - the 350z was excellent. I carry dogs, so need an Avant. Besides, the "fast" estate car is very much an Audi tradition.

Just my opinions, just like your opinion of the Scooby is JUST your opinion. Not everyone thinks they're crap-Jap.


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

I had a fast Audi myself, but I went for the RS6 (Saloon). But no matter what you say the Scooby is a horrendous looking car, but not as bad as a 350z. You would want to wear 2 Balaclavas in a Nissan, in case one fell off.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Borderfox,

Having personally owned a diverse selection of cars I have to say I think you are generalising somewhat. I agree that Jap cars have by far the least favourable interiors, and some are lacking in the looks dept - but one thing they *do* have is reliabiltiy, soul, and drivability, that make the vast majority of them 'drivers cars'.

An M3 may have an air of german quailty abour it, but p-leeeeeease don't try and make out as if it even has the slightest bit of a decent 'image' to it!

:?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Why the roof scoop? :roll:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

kmp,
I will agree with you one one point. Jap cars are generally reliable, but to say they have soul. P-leeeeease.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BorderFox said:


> kmp,
> I will agree with you one one point. Jap cars are generally reliable, but to say they have soul. P-leeeeease.


Funny you haven't mentioned on anything else I said, but chose to comment on the 'soul' part only - anyway I shall digress...

To have 'soul' means to have the 'essence' of something. The NSX, the S2000 and the Type-R cars all have the essence of being 'drivers' cars e.g bespoke race derived chassis & gearboxes etc etc etc I have yet to own or drive a car that has given me as much feedback & information, as did the S2000. It is widely renown as being the true sense of a drivers car.

BF, a car is not all about it's image, it's about the whole package IMO.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> BorderFox said:
> 
> 
> > kmp,
> ...


Why will you digress?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > BorderFox said:
> ...


... because I am leaving the 'main' area of discussion and concentrating on a specific section.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> will hopefully have my porter cable by the w/e so will post some pics then


Tony,

You must let me have the details of where you got the PC and the transformer / leads etc.

Ive been pondering buying one for a while, just a bit worried i wouldnt be able to get the hang of it really and not use it to its full potential.

Ill speak to you about it on Sunday.

See you then

Chris

PS MikeyB - Car looks great, very nice.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

The pictures on page 1 were done with a porter cable polisher. Only use it to take off the pre-cleaner as the wax is a doddle.

Cheers for the comments, I pretty much agree with most that has been said, the interiors are at the other end of the scale when it comes to style compared to the TT, but the build quality is good, nothing's broken yet and to be honest, I don't give a dam about the interior... diffs, traction, power, noise are all plus points for me at the moment! :wink:

I'm only 27, and I'm sure I'll grow out of this spell... maybe! :!:


----------

